# Transalp 24 Kinesis Rahmen Superlight 7005 Alu 19" RAL7000



## AlBee (13. Juni 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=200231037285&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=010

Hallo !

Wegen Umbau auf 17" verkaufe ich meinen leider falsch bestellten Rahmen in der Farbe RAL 7000 matt (Überwassertarnfarbe der Deutschen Marine)
Ich habe das Bike vor 2 Monaten bekommen und bin mit dem Rahmen 50km gefahren.
Er hat keine Kratzer oder Gebrauchsspuren.
Selbstverständlich ist das Schaltauge dabei.
Die Aufkleber auf dem Unterrohr werde ich noch entfernen.
Auf Wunsch auch die oberen. 

Details zum Artikel:
Ein hochwertiger superleichter Alu - Rahmen. Filigran gearbeitet aus 7005er Aluminium, dreifach konifiziert mit aufwändig CNC gefrästen 3D Ausfallenden, S-Bend Hinterbau, semi integriertem Steuersatz, austauschbarem Schaltauge und Discaufnahme wiegt der Rahmen pulverbeschichtet 1600g ( RH 19" ). Alle Leitungen werden sauber auf der Unterseite des Oberrohres verlegt. Ein edler, perfekt gearbeiteter Rahmen der die Grundlage für ein High-End Mountainbike bildet.

Rahmen Superlight 7005 Alu
3-fach Konifiziert
semi-integrierter Steuersatz / S-Bend Hinterbau 
formschöne Gussets an den stressbelasteten Bereichen sorgen für eine höhere Rahmensteifigkeit 
präzisionsgefräßte CNC Ausfallenden / austauschbares Schaltauge 
Scheibenbremsaufnahme nach IS 2000 
Sattelstützmaß 31,6mm

Sitzrohrlänge in mm 480
Sitzrohrwinkel in ° 73
Steuerrohrlänge 130
Lenkwinkel in ° 71
Kettenstrebenlänge in mm 425
Oberrohrlänge in mm 568
Federweg vorne in mm max -105
Überstandhöhe in mm 810

Die Daten kann man auch auf der Seite vom Custom Bike bauer Transalp24 einsehen.

Da ich Privatmann bin gebe ich keine Garanie oder Gewärleistung.

Und jetzt viel Glück

********************************************************

Hallo nochmal.

Aufgrund der vielen Fragen bezüglich der Aufkleber... 
Ich habe mir das gleiche Bike wieder als 17" Ausführung bauen lassen. 
Und mir auch nochmal die gleichen Aufkleber machen lassen. 

Damit es die einzige Dreckfräse bleibt wollte ich die schon gern abmachen. 

Ich kann Euch aber gern sagen wo man Schriftzüge für 5 Euro das Stück ganz einfach machen lassen kann. 
Eben wenn möglich mit einem anderen Namen. 
Ich helfe auch gern dabei einen zu finden !


*Falls das aber ein k.o. Kriterium sein sollte verkaufe ich in äußerster Not auch mit Schriftzug !*

Gruß Michael


----------

